# اسباب عدم الوفاق بين الرجل والمرأة  .. دعوة عامة للنقاش



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

هناك نوعاً من عدم الوفاق حالياً بين تفكير المرأة وتفكير الرجل ، هناك اختلافات جوهرية في أسلوب الحياة وأسلوب الفهم بين الإثنين..

المرأة تريد خدمات ملموسة ومسرَّات واقعية قريبة في مجال زينتها ولبسها ومصروفها وأكلها وشربها وبيتها ، والرجل لا يهتم كثيراً بهذه المطالب الملموسة القريبة ، وهو أحياناً يضحّي بها في سبيل أهداف بعيدة مجردة غير ملموسة مثل الفن والفكر والحرية والوطنية ..

*والمرأة في الغالب لا تفهم هذه التضحية ..*

إنها تريد عيشة لوكس وفخفخة .. وفكر إيه ياعم وأنا مالي ومال الفكر؟ خليك إشبع بالفكر بتاعك .. لكن أنا عاوزة أعيش !

وبالطبع هناك أقلية من النساء تفهم وتقدِّر وتشجع وتحب بالقلب وبالروح ، وتعرف ما هو هذا القلق الذي يشعر به الرجل على المعنويات والقيم المجردة ..

والفنان يكون محظوظاً إذا عثر على واحدة من هذه القلة الحساسة والتوّاقة بروحها إلى الجمال والكمال والقيم المعنوية ..

ولكن الأغلبية من الجنس اللطيف تنفعل أكثر بالذهب والألماظ وتبرق عيونها مثل عيون القطط في الليل أمام واجهات العربات وتوكيلات كاديلاك ومرسيدس وفاترينات الجواهرجية ..

وأنا لا أقول هذا لأهاجم المرأة أو أعيبها ، فليس هذا التفكير طبيعة فيها ، وليس غريزة ، وليس صفة أصيلة من صفاتها ، وإنما هو صفة مكتسبة لا ذنب لها في اكتسابها ، الذنب ذنبنا نحن ..

لقد اكتسبت المرأة هذه الصفة نتيجة تخصصها في مجال البيت وعزلتها بين جدرانه وانفصالها عن المشاركة العامة في المجتمع أجيالاً طويلة متعاقبة بناء على طلبنا وبناء على تسلطنا وتحكمنا وأوامرنا بأن تكون الست للمطبخ والرجل للمجتمع والفن ..

وكانت نتيجة توزيع الإختصاصات بهذه الطريقة ، هذه الثغرة بين تفكير النساء والرجال والخلاف بين الإثنين على أهداف لا يلتقون فيها أو يكون اللقاء فيها بالضرب وبالعافية.

من كتاب / في الحب والحياة .


تتفق مع هذة الرؤية لشخص المرأة ؟!

هل فعلا معظم الخلافات بين الرجل والمرأة ترجع لهذة الأسباب؟!

إذا كانت المرأة بهذا الوصف  شخصية مادية وسطحية اغلب الوقت تفكيرها مادى بحت هل متفق بأن الرجل هو العامل الرئيسى فى تكوين تلك الشخصية ؟؟!!

دعونا نتناقش ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*بصراحة فى جزء من الكلام ده أتفق معاه " أن الست بتحب الأشياء الملموسة " ..
يعنى عندها مثلا أن الراجل يقولها وحشتينى أو بحبك أحسن ما يعمل تصرف يبين ده ..
عندها مثلا أنه لازم يفتكر كل الأعياد والمناسبات كأنه نوتة مواعيد ..
ولكن مع كدة ماقدرش أعمم لأن فى ستات برضه بتستحمل كتير جدا وبتحاول تحل بالعقل ..
أنا فى وجهة نظرى معظم الخلافات بين الزوجين بيبقى سببها من قبل الزواج أو فترة الخطوبة يعنى كل واحد بيتجمل قدام التانى ويتغاضى عن أمور كتير مش موافق عليها ويعمل مش واخد باله عن أمور أكتر ويجى بعد الجواز تبتدى المشاكل ودى تقوله أنت كدبت على وهو يقولها مش أنتى اللى أنا أعرفها وخطبتها ووووو .......... ألخ ..
فالمفروض يبقى فى مصارحة من الأول فى العيوب قبل المميزات عشان ميبقاش فى تصادم ..
وبالنسبة لموضوع " التفاهة " فى طلبات الزوجة ..
دى سهلة خالص مع الوقت أما بتتعود أو بتنشغل بأمور البيت والأولاد ..
وأهم حاجة البيت اللى ربنا ليه مذبح فيه المشاكل مالهاش مكان فيه ..​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*بصى انيفوووووووو 
اه منكرش ان ممكن تبقى فى ستات كل تفكيرها الماديات والحاجات دى 
لكن منقدرش نعمم برضوا فى ستات كتير مبتهتمش بالحاجات دى خالص 
وكل اللى يهمها البيت وازاى تحافظ عليه وتخليه اجمل بيت 
بيت خالى من المشاكل والصراعات 
النوع الاول اللى بيحب الماديات 
حاجة من الاتنين جايز تكون عندها نقص فبتحاول تعوضه 
او هى واخدة ع مستوى معيشة معين وعاوزة تعيش فيه بعد الجواز 
والله الموفق والمستعااان 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

بصي في حاجتين مهمين لازم الكل يعرفها 
اولا الرجل يحب من يمدحة ويتفاخر بانجازاتة 
ودة معظم الر جال كدة وبيحب يكون قائد البيت ومفيش حاجة تعدي من غير ما يعرفها 

اما المراءة لها اسلوبها الخاص بها وهي ان تتباهى باناقتها 
وتسمع ما يسر قلبها من كلام للمشاعر والعواطف 
والتشجيع والمدح في ابسط الاشياء لهذا ينبغي ان يمدح الرجل زوجتة 
حتي لو عملت تسريحة مختلفة 
او عملت اكلة جديدة 
فمدح الزوجة لهذة الاسباب البسيطة بترفع معنوياتها وتزود درجة الحب والعطف نحو زوجها 
وينبغي علي الزوج معرفة هذا جيدا
لتكوين اسرة اساسها المحبة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> أمام واجهات العربات *وتوكيلات كاديلاك* ومرسيدس وفاترينات الجواهرجية ..
> 
> 
> من كتاب / في الحب والحياة .
> .


 *[FONT=&quot]كاديلاك أية ؟؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب دة مكتوب سنة كام بالظبببط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكله كدة من أيام ما كانت الكاديلاك بأربع تلاف جنيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين التووحفة دة ؟[/FONT]*​ 


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أمور كتير مش موافق عليها ويعمل مش واخد باله عن أمور أكتر ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ معلش هو مش ( بيعمل ) هو عبى فعلاً بعيد عنك 
[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ماما محرجه عليا اتكلم في كلام الكبار
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





فانا هسجل متابعه بس من بعيد لبعيد


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

لا يا نيفو 

حرام عليكى انتى خليتى المراءه كده بلا مشاعر 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا عن نفسى المراءه كان حساس 

بس بتختلف ذكاء من واحده لتانيه فى التعامل مع الرجل وفهمه 

لاء فى رجال لو عبرت عن مشاعرها بتعتبروا ضعف وده ناتج عن تربيه هذا الرجل والنوعيه دى كتير جداااااا فى مجتمعنا بيبقى مشاعرهم مترجمه باعمال 

لكن صوره المراءه ماديه دى صوره بشعه للمراءه 

حرام عليكى يا نيفو 
هههههههههه​


----------



## تيمو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

كاتب الموضوع إمّا رجل عدو للمرأة أو مرأة عدوة للمرأة أيضاً ... يعني هو الكاتب حاول يكحّلها بنهاية الموضوع. لكن وأتحدث هنا عن نفسي، لمّا أتزوج :94: :36_22_25: :36_3_21::36_3_18:  راح أقعد بالبيت وأشتغل وأطبخ وأهتم بالولاد وأخليها هي تنزل للشغل وتتعامل مع الفن والمجتمع وسأكون أنا أسير الجدران والحيطان وأكون سيد المطبخ ههههههه

نرجع للجد:
المرأة ليست مادية، أعتقد أنها تحتاج للإهتمام العامل وليس فقط كلام، فالمحبة العاملة تُغني عن الكثير من الأمور المادية وخصوصاً لو كان المستوى الثقافي والروحي والإجتماعي متساوي. اليوم، البنت أصبحت منفتحة وأكثر إنطلاقاً وانفتاحاً وإدراكاً لصعوبات الحياة، والكثير من البنات بشتغلوا لذلك أظن أن أغلبهم يدركون ما معنى صعوبات الحياة.

ومن ثم الكاتب غفل على أن اهتمامها بالمأكل والملبس والمشرب أمر من البديهي أن يشغلها لأن الأمر مرتبط أيضاً بعائلتها وأولادها.


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بصراحة فى جزء من الكلام ده أتفق معاه " أن الست بتحب الأشياء الملموسة " ..
> يعنى عندها مثلا أن الراجل يقولها وحشتينى أو بحبك أحسن ما يعمل تصرف يبين ده ..
> 
> مش غلط ولا كتير عليها تنتظر كلمة رقيقة من جوزها حتى لو كانت على سبيل المجاملة بشوف رجالة برة البيت منتهى الرقة و الادب والشياكة يدخل البيت يقلب الفيس  ويلتزم الصمت هههه
> ...



إن جيت للحق فى سيدات مبالغات فى طلباتهن وماديات للغاية لكن دول مش كتير  يعنى اللى الكاتب اتكلم عنهم بيكونوا فئة قليلة من المجتمع وبعتقد الفئة دى اللى هما مستويات عالية بعض الشىء


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بصى انيفوووووووو
> اه منكرش ان ممكن تبقى فى ستات كل تفكيرها الماديات والحاجات دى
> لكن منقدرش نعمم برضوا فى ستات كتير مبتهتمش بالحاجات دى خالص
> وكل اللى يهمها البيت وازاى تحافظ عليه وتخليه اجمل بيت
> ...



أنا متفقة معاكى يا رورو فعلا قليل من الستات اللى بتكون مادية
وإن حصل بالفعل بيكون فى نقص فى شىء معين 
وممكن يكون للسبب اللى قولتيه لكن فى كل الاحوال هى بتحاول تعوض نقصها وعدم احساسها بالامان فى المقابل بتكنيز المجوهرات والذى منه


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصي في حاجتين مهمين لازم الكل يعرفها
> اولا الرجل يحب من يمدحة ويتفاخر بانجازاتة
> ودة معظم الر جال كدة وبيحب يكون قائد البيت ومفيش حاجة تعدي من غير ما يعرفها
> 
> ...



كلام جميل وكلام معقول لكن بيتنفذ؟؟؟!!


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كاديلاك أية ؟؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب دة مكتوب سنة كام بالظبببط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكله كدة من أيام ما كانت الكاديلاك بأربع تلاف جنيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين التووحفة دة ؟[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لآ معلش هو مش ( بيعمل ) هو عبى فعلاً بعيد عنك
> [/FONT]*​​[/FONT]




هو الكتاب قديم فعلا لكن اللى بيناقشه الكتاب كان و مازال
زمان كان فى حوا وادم  والمشاكل موجودة على مر العصور بينهم


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> لا يا نيفو
> 
> حرام عليكى انتى خليتى المراءه كده بلا مشاعر
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه يا بنتى مقولتش حاجة انا متفقة معاكى جداااا

لكن فى كمان سيدات ماديات جدا زى اللى اتكلم عليهم الكاتب كده
وفى كمان رجال بيعتقدوا انه الكلام الرومانسى واظهار مشاعرهم هيكون ضعف 
وهيخلى الزوجة تعرف اد ايه بيحبها وضعيف امامها

وفى كمان رجال مهلوكين فى اشغالهم ومتاهات الحياة وبكبيره يفكر فى توفير تكاليف الفسح  بينسى انه السيده محتاجة كمان كلمة شكر وتقدير لمسة حانية 
منه بيعتقد انه طالما مأمن لهم معيشة كويسة كده يبقا هى مش محتاجة شىء تانى


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> كاتب الموضوع إمّا رجل عدو للمرأة أو مرأة عدوة للمرأة أيضاً ... يعني هو الكاتب حاول يكحّلها بنهاية الموضوع. لكن وأتحدث هنا عن نفسي، لمّا أتزوج :94: :36_22_25: :36_3_21::36_3_18:  راح أقعد بالبيت وأشتغل وأطبخ وأهتم بالولاد وأخليها هي تنزل للشغل وتتعامل مع الفن والمجتمع وسأكون أنا أسير الجدران والحيطان وأكون سيد المطبخ ههههههه
> 
> نرجع للجد:
> المرأة ليست مادية، أعتقد أنها تحتاج للإهتمام العامل وليس فقط كلام، فالمحبة العاملة تُغني عن الكثير من الأمور المادية وخصوصاً لو كان المستوى الثقافي والروحي والإجتماعي متساوي. اليوم، البنت أصبحت منفتحة وأكثر إنطلاقاً وانفتاحاً وإدراكاً لصعوبات الحياة، والكثير من البنات بشتغلوا لذلك أظن أن أغلبهم يدركون ما معنى صعوبات الحياة.
> ...



كلامك مظبوط تيمو  ويا بختها سعيدة الحظ هههههه

لكن فرق كبير بين انه يكون الملبس والمشرب من اهتمامتها  او اولويتها
فى مجتمعتنا العربية بعتقد المرأة بتتظلم فى النقطة دى تحديدا
ده حتى الزوج مبيكلفش خاطره ويفكر يحب ياكل ايه
وزى متكون مهمتها الاولى والاخيرة انها تطبخ وتغسل وتكوى


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا بنتى مقولتش حاجة انا متفقة معاكى جداااا
> 
> لكن فى كمان سيدات ماديات جدا زى اللى اتكلم عليهم الكاتب كده
> وفى كمان رجال بيعتقدوا انه الكلام الرومانسى واظهار مشاعرهم هيكون ضعف
> ...




وليه يعنى مركزين على الوحش 

ما تركزوا على الكويس 

:spor2::spor2::spor2:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*






إنتوا كلامكم كله غلط أساسا

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*منكم نستفيد .. *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2014)

الكلام فى الموضوع ده يتعب القلب--
 هههه هيفضلوا الاتنين فى اختلاف حتى النهايه--

نوجع قلبنا ليه بئا فى النقاش---


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الكلام فى الموضوع ده يتعب القلب--
> هههه هيفضلوا الاتنين فى اختلاف حتى النهايه--
> 
> نوجع قلبنا ليه بئا فى النقاش---



*على فكرة مش الكل ..
فى أزواج كتير عايشة فى وفاق ..​*


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ماشى يا باش مهندسة هندسى وانزلى انتى بالصح منتظرين رايك
وربنا يستر :a82::a82:


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الكلام فى الموضوع ده يتعب القلب--
> هههه هيفضلوا الاتنين فى اختلاف حتى النهايه--
> 
> نوجع قلبنا ليه بئا فى النقاش---




عارفة يا حبوا الاختلاف ده امر صحى جدا  ولو فى زوجين مفيش بينهم اختلاف ده كده هيعتبر حالة مرضية 
ليه بقا لان طالما لكل انسان ارادة وشخصية مستقلة بذاتها  مش تابعة للآخر 
اللى هو الزوج او الزوجة لازم يكون فى اختلاف فى وجهات النظر 
المهم ان الاختلاف ده ميوصلش لخلاف والدنيا توقف عنده 
واحنا بنتكلم بنفضفض هههههه ممكن تقولى فضفضة ممكن تقولى جلسة نفسوانية  اللى عنده مشكلة ممكن يطرحها ممكن كمان نعتبر اننا بنتعلم من كلام بعض وخبرات بعض  لما الانسان بيشوف رأى حكيم اكيد بنستفاد منه وعند اول اختلاف بتحاولى تحققى اللى اكتسبتيه 
وربنا ميجيب خلافات ابدا عندكم جميعا :smil12:


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *على فكرة مش الكل ..
> فى أزواج كتير عايشة فى وفاق ..​*



صح فى ازواج كتير عايشين فى وفاق ... لكن برضو الوفاق ده لازم يكون فى النص الحياة شوية اختلافات وفى واحد من الطرفين بيحاول يمرر  ويعدى ويا سلام لو الطرفين عاقلين ومقتنعين انهم مش لازم يكونوا متفقين طول الوقت ولكل واحد رأيه 
ويكون النقاش بهدوء من غير انفعال وتصليب رأى


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> صح فى ازواج كتير عايشين فى وفاق ... لكن برضو الوفاق ده لازم يكون فى النص الحياة شوية اختلافات وفى واحد من الطرفين بيحاول يمرر  ويعدى ويا سلام لو الطرفين عاقلين ومقتنعين انهم مش لازم يكونوا متفقين طول الوقت ولكل واحد رأيه
> ويكون النقاش بهدوء من غير انفعال وتصليب رأى



*طبعا كلامك صح أنا أقصد أن الوفاق اللى بين الزوجين اللى هو التفاهم يعنى أنا 
أقدر الأمور شوية وأدى فرصة للطرف التانى والطرف التانى يخضع بمحبة 
فى الأمور اللى ممكن تعمل مشكلة طبعا أنا هنا بأتكلم على الخضوع من المنظور المسيحى اللى بيقابل يالمحبة والبذل والعطاء من الزوج ..
وعلى فكرة مش باتكلم على أمور مثالية مش بتحصل لأ العلاقات دى موجودة 
وعايشة بسعادة فى حياتها ..​*


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طبعا كلامك صح أنا أقصد أن الوفاق اللى بين الزوجين اللى هو التفاهم يعنى أنا
> أقدر الأمور شوية وأدى فرصة للطرف التانى والطرف التانى يخضع بمحبة
> فى الأمور اللى ممكن تعمل مشكلة طبعا أنا هنا بأتكلم على الخضوع من المنظور المسيحى اللى بيقابل يالمحبة والبذل والعطاء من الزوج ..
> وعلى فكرة مش باتكلم على أمور مثالية مش بتحصل لأ العلاقات دى موجودة
> وعايشة بسعادة فى حياتها ..​*



موجود وعايشين بسعادة  وبيرجع ده لعقلية الاثنين زى ما حضرتك ذكرت 
العقليات  دى نادرا ما تدها مع الاسف كل مادا مع الوقت بتندثر
والخلافات الزوجية بتزيد وبنسمع بلاوى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *على فكرة مش الكل ..*
> 
> *فى أزواج كتير عايشة فى وفاق ..*​


 انك تعيش فى وفاق ده لا يعنى ان مفيش اختلافات  فى الرائى


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انك تعيش فى وفاق ده لا يعنى ان مفيش اختلافات  فى الرائى



*فى فرق كبير بين أختلاف الرأى وبين الخلاف اللى بيأدى للمشاكل ..
.على فكرة لو مفيش أختلاف رأى يبقى أكيد فى طرف معدوم الشخصية ..​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *فى فرق كبير بين أختلاف الرأى وبين الخلاف اللى بيأدى للمشاكل ..*
> 
> *.على فكرة لو مفيش أختلاف رأى يبقى أكيد فى طرف معدوم الشخصية ..*​


 حتى الى عايشين فى وفاق اكيد هيجى اختلاف من الاختلافات فى الرائى يسبب مشكله حتى لو صغيره ههههههههههههههه
يعنى مدام فى اختلاف -- 
 لازم هيبقى فيه خلاف-
 و هنا بقى لازم يكون فيه طرف من الطرفين عنده استعداد انه يتقبل الاخر و او يمشى الامور علشان الاختلاف ميسببش خلافات كبيره-- و يسلام  لو الطرفين بيتعاملوا مع بعض عندهم هذا الاستعداد--


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حتى الى عايشين فى وفاق اكيد هيجى اختلاف من الاختلافات فى الرائى يسبب مشكله حتى لو صغيره ههههههههههههههه
> يعنى مدام فى اختلاف --
> لازم هيبقى فيه خلاف-
> و هنا بقى لازم يكون فيه طرف من الطرفين عنده استعداد انه يتقبل الاخر و او يمشى الامور علشان الاختلاف ميسببش خلافات كبيره-- و يسلام  لو الطرفين بيتعاملوا مع بعض عندهم هذا الاستعداد--


*
ما هو ده اللى أنا باتكلم عليه ..
طالما فى طرف عنده أستعداد لتمرير الأمور ..
مش هيبقى فى تفاقم للأمور ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> ما هو ده اللى أنا باتكلم عليه ..
> طالما فى طرف عنده أستعداد لتمرير الأمور ..
> مش هيبقى فى تفاقم للأمور ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]أستعداد لتمرير الأمور ؟؟ ...أمممممم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلا جربتها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأستخدمت صبر النملة اللى بترفع صرصار أكبر من حجمها ألفين مرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى مصممة تشيله وتدخله العش وأصلاًااااا ...حتى لو أتشال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمره ما هيدخل العش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتفاقمت الأمور ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فـ ....جربت أقلب على دكر قط بارد شارى دماغه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومصمم يعمل بيبيى فى المكان اللى هو عاوزه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتفاقمت الأمور ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر مررتها بطريقتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ما هو ده اللى أنا باتكلم عليه ..*
> *طالما فى طرف عنده أستعداد لتمرير الأمور ..*
> 
> *مش هيبقى فى تفاقم للأمور ..*​


 بس المشكله ان فيه اوقات امور مش ممكن تتمرر--
 ده غير الامور 
 لما تقف قصاد  الرب-- يعنى انت  تسعد الطرف الاخر و تزعل ربنا منك!!
ايه الحل ساعتها--


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستعداد لتمرير الأمور ؟؟ ...أمممممم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلا جربتها ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأستخدمت صبر النملة اللى بترفع صرصار أكبر من حجمها ألفين مرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى مصممة تشيله وتدخله العش وأصلاًااااا ...حتى لو أتشال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمره ما هيدخل العش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتفاقمت الأمور ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فـ ....جربت أقلب على دكر قط بارد شارى دماغه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومصمم يعمل بيبيى فى المكان اللى هو عاوزه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتفاقمت الأمور ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر مررتها بطريقتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*الحالات الخاصة تستدعى أفعالا أستثنائية .. :t32:*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستعداد لتمرير الأمور ؟؟ ...أمممممم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلا جربتها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأستخدمت صبر النملة اللى بترفع صرصار أكبر من حجمها ألفين مرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى مصممة تشيله وتدخله العش وأصلاًااااا ...حتى لو أتشال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمره ما هيدخل العش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتفاقمت الأمور ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فـ ....جربت أقلب على دكر قط بارد شارى دماغه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومصمم يعمل بيبيى فى المكان اللى هو عاوزه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتفاقمت الأمور ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر مررتها بطريقتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



بص يا استاذ عبود احنا هنا لازم واوجب علينا نقول حاجة فى اختلافات *جوهرية* ده  اختلاف مهم ومينفعش يعدى ولا يفوت غير لما نتفق  ونشوف مين الصح وفين الاصح

لكن لو على الاختلافات العادية اللى ممكن تحصل فى اى بيت دى مش محتاجة الواحد يقف عندها  هى مش محتاجة اكتر من المحبة واستيعاب الطرف الاخر
ساعات احنا اللى بنضخم خلافاتنا لما بنتمسك بأرائنا ونعاند فى بعض من غير منحس .. وبعتقد هنا العقل الحكيم والهدوء لهم دور مهم واساسى فى استمرار الحياةبين الطرفين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ساعات احنا اللى بنضخم خلافاتنا لما بنتمسك بأرائنا ونعاند فى بعض من غير منحس .. وبعتقد هنا ا*لعقل الحكيم والهدوء* لهم دور مهم واساسى فى استمرار الحياةبين الطرفين


 *[FONT=&quot]بنضخم خلافاتنا ؟؟ أممممممممممم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم بتجيبوا الحياة الوردية دى منين ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أصحى ألاقى كل الغيارات والقمصان والفوط منقوعين فى الغسالة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى وجهة نظر الخلافات أية بالظببببط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هلبس هدوء والا أنشف فى الحكمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أنزل أروح شغلى بلبوص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بث على رأى عبده ...حالات أستثنائية ليس إلا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بنضخم خلافاتنا ؟؟ أممممممممممم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم بتجيبوا الحياة الوردية دى منين ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أصحى ألاقى كل الغيارات والقمصان والفوط منقوعين فى الغسالة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى وجهة نظر الخلافات أية بالظببببط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هلبس هدوء والا أنشف فى الحكمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أنزل أروح شغلى بلبوص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بث على رأى عبده ...حالات أستثنائية ليس إلا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]




الحياة عمرها ما كانت ولا هتكون وردية لكن كمان لو سبنا انفعالاتنا تمشينا وتدير الامور هتكون سوداوية ومهببة  كمان

تمام حلو اوى  انك ذكرت موقف بعينه  يعنى مثلا الموقف ده اتكرر كل يومين تقوم تلاقى الغيارات كلها منقوعة ولا مرة كل فين وفين بتحصل؟؟

ولو الحكاية دى حصلت  كل فترة  وعن عمد ... سألت نفسك حصلت ليه؟؟؟؟
محدش بيقبقا غاوى يقلب حياته جحيم وزعيق علطول مش يمكن هى مفقوعة مررتها منك فى امور معينة وبتردهالك بالموقف ده؟؟؟؟!!

بيتهيالى الستات عموما لو حست انها مقهورة و مظلومة ومش مرتاحة تصرفاتها بتاخد اتجاه عدوانى وتحب تستفزك بأى شكل  فكر انت بقا وشوف كنت بتعملها ايه تخليها تلم اشياءك وتنقعها ههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (16 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> كلامك مظبوط تيمو  ويا بختها سعيدة الحظ هههههه
> 
> لكن فرق كبير بين انه يكون الملبس والمشرب من اهتمامتها  او اولويتها
> فى مجتمعتنا العربية بعتقد المرأة بتتظلم فى النقطة دى تحديدا
> ...



هي فين بس :crying:

على فكرة ما تقولينه يقع على عاتق الأم، يعني إنتي كأم بتتعاملي مع البنات يمكن بشكل مختلف عن الأولاد، ولو ما تعاملتي غيرك بتعامل، والولد بصير بعد فترة يحس إنو مختلف ومش لازم يقلق بالطبخ والجلي والتنزيف لأنها مسؤوليات أخته وأمه .. لذلك التغيير يبدأ من الأم التي تورّث العادات لأبنائها سواء كانت هذه العادات مقبولة وإيجابية أو سلبية.


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> هي فين بس :crying:
> 
> على فكرة ما تقولينه يقع على عاتق الأم، يعني إنتي كأم بتتعاملي مع البنات يمكن بشكل مختلف عن الأولاد، ولو ما تعاملتي غيرك بتعامل، والولد بصير بعد فترة يحس إنو مختلف ومش لازم يقلق بالطبخ والجلي والتنزيف لأنها مسؤوليات أخته وأمه .. لذلك التغيير يبدأ من الأم التي تورّث العادات لأبنائها سواء كانت هذه العادات مقبولة وإيجابية أو سلبية.



كلامك مظبوط وده اللى قولته بالفعل لكن بصيغة اخرى وهى المجتمع عموما بيشجع على ان الزوجة او السيدة عموما تعيش اسيرة المطبخ ولوازمه من غسيل ومكوى والذى منه هههههه

بعتقد الاكل اللى بيتعمل كل الافراد هتاكل منه يعنى لازم الكل يشارك 
ان شالله حتى بالتفكير النهاردة يا ماما نفسنا ناكل كزا وده مبيحصلش  فى بيوتنا العربية مع الاسف ومن هنا  المهام الرزلة بتكون على اكتاف الام دون ان يشاركها اى فرد من افراد الاسرة


----------



## تيمو (16 سبتمبر 2014)

بتعرفي أكتر سؤال بكرهو: شو بدكم نطبخ بكرة. وهاد السؤال بسألنا إياه الوالد لأنو بالعادة هو يالي بطبخ 

الأدوار التقليدية راح تتغيّر مع الزمن وإن كان بشكل بطيء، بتعرفي بمناهج الأردن لاحظت من ولاد إخواني إنو بعض المواد ما بتميّز بين البنت والولد بموضوع الطبخ وتنظيف البيت وترتيب الغرفة وحتى بتعلم السباكة والنجارة وفك البسكاليت للبنات والأولاد في مادة اسمها مهني.

المهم كيف همّتك للمدرسة؟ خلصتي ال HOMEWORK أو بعدك


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> بتعرفي أكتر سؤال بكرهو: شو بدكم نطبخ بكرة. وهاد السؤال بسألنا إياه الوالد لأنو بالعادة هو يالي بطبخ
> 
> الأدوار التقليدية راح تتغيّر مع الزمن وإن كان بشكل بطيء، بتعرفي بمناهج الأردن لاحظت من ولاد إخواني إنو بعض المواد ما بتميّز بين البنت والولد بموضوع الطبخ وتنظيف البيت وترتيب الغرفة وحتى بتعلم السباكة والنجارة وفك البسكاليت للبنات والأولاد في مادة اسمها مهني.
> 
> المهم كيف همّتك للمدرسة؟ خلصتي ال HOMEWORK أو بعدك



اتمنى فعلا مع الوقت ده يحصل عندنا هنا بمصر ويكون كلام مفعل  وليس بالكتب وعلى الورق:a82:

لالالا انا لسه فى اجازة ههههه المدارس هنا هتبتدى من يوم 28
يعنى انا بلعب فى الوقت الضايع:spor2: كلها ايام وهشوفكم فى العطلات


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*الموضوع دا فيه عفريت 
كل ما أكتب المشاركة : النور يتقطع*​



*هأحاول أكتب أهون ربنا يستر بأة​*


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الموضوع دا فيه عفريت
> كل ما أكتب المشاركة : النور يتقطع*​
> 
> 
> *هأحاول أكتب أهون ربنا يستر بأة​*



هههههههههههههه طيب يلا بسرعة لحسن يقطع تانى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ولو الحكاية دى حصلت  كل فترة  وعن عمد* ... سألت نفسك حصلت ليه؟؟؟؟*


*يوووووه ...سألت نفسى وسألت الجيران وسألت أصحابى
كوووولهم كوووولهم قالوا لى أنت أكيد عملت حاجة 
لآلآلآلآ ....يا راجل مش ممكن اللى بتقوله دة 
كدهون خبط لزق كدة يعنى ؟؟ معقوووولة ؟؟
زى ما أنتى بتقولى كدة بالظببببط
أكيد أكيد أنا السبب
:t13::t13::t13:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه طيب يلا بسرعة لحسن يقطع تانى



*لا هأكتبه عل الوورد عشان الفاير فوكس قفل فى وشى فجأة :cry2:*​


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يوووووه ...سألت نفسى وسألت الجيران وسألت أصحابى
> كوووولهم كوووولهم قالوا لى أنت أكيد عملت حاجة
> لآلآلآلآ ....يا راجل مش ممكن اللى بتقوله دة
> كدهون خبط لزق كدة يعنى ؟؟ معقوووولة ؟؟
> ...



احكى ولا تخبيش يا زين عملت ايه خليت الست تلم الدنيا كلها وتنقعها فى السلطنية هههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا هأكتبه عل الوورد عشان الفاير فوكس قفل فى وشى فجأة :cry2:*​



يا ساتر اتقفل فى وشك؟
وقبلها النور قطع فى وشك برضو ؟
هو فى ايه يا ايرو :a82::a82: متكتبيش دلوات للجهاز ينفجر فى وشك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> احكى ولا تخبيش يا زين عملت ايه خليت الست تلم الدنيا كلها وتنقعها فى السلطنية هههههههههههههه


*ما هو أنا باقول معملتش أيتوها حاجة محدش بيصدقنى فعلا*
*أشمعنى التانية طيييب ؟....إحم ما علينا *​


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هو أنا باقول معملتش أيتوها حاجة محدش بيصدقنى فعلا*
> *أشمعنى التانية طيييب ؟....إحم ما علينا *​



التانية يا خرابى بالاسكندرانى leasantr اثنين يا استاذ عبودleasantr


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الموضوع دا فيه عفريت
> كل ما أكتب المشاركة : النور يتقطع*​
> 
> 
> ...



*طب راجعى نفسك فى اللى عايزة تكتبيه ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا ساتر اتقفل فى وشك؟
> وقبلها النور قطع فى وشك برضو ؟
> هو فى ايه يا ايرو :a82::a82: متكتبيش دلوات للجهاز ينفجر فى وشك


اية الالفاظ الاسكندراني دي 
يا ساتر 
خسارة الجهاز


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*بصوا بأة 

عدم الوفاق بين الرجل و زوجته سببه هو إحدى السببين دول أو جمعهما معا

1- الجنس

2- المال

3- الاثنين معا

يندرج تحت بند الجنس

- زنى أحد الطرفين
-الضعف الجنسى لأحدهما
-المرض النفسى لأحدهما
و ما يماثلهم

يندرج تحت بند المال 
- بخل أحد الطرفين
- بذح أحد الطرفين
أو ما يماثلهم

خلصت الشغلانة و دستوركوا ياللى معانا



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طب راجعى نفسك فى اللى عايزة تكتبيه ​*



*كتبتها :gy0000:​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2014)

كمان فية نقطة لازم ننتبة لها 
ان الفتاة عندما تتزوج تظن الزوج بيجبلها كل حاجة 
يعني عايزة تروح كل يوم مكان جديد 
وتشتري كل يوم اللي عينها تقع علية 
وعايزة تنطلق وتفوق من حالة الكبت اللي كانت فية عند اهلها 
هنا الزوج يفهم خطأ ويشوف انة اساء الاختيار 
لانة عندما فكر بالارتباط فكان هذا للاستقرار الاسري 
وفتح بيت تقاسمة المسؤلية فية 
وليس غير ذلك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بصوا بأة
> 
> عدم الوفاق بين الرجل و زوجته سببه هو إحدى السببين دول أو جمعهما معا
> 
> ...


طيب بالنسبة لموضوع الزنى فى تطليق ..
موضوع الضعف الجنسى أو المرض النفسى لو قبل الزواج وكان فى غش ولم يصارح صاحب 
المشكلة الطرف الأخر فى بطلان زواج ..
وبالنسبة للبخل أو البذخ نسبى من شخص لأخر ..
يعنى اللى حضرتك تسميه بخيل فى حد تانى هيقول لأ ده حرص ..
واللى هتقولى عليه مبذر غيرك هتقول ده مش حارمنا من حاجة ..


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بصوا بأة
> 
> عدم الوفاق بين الرجل و زوجته سببه هو إحدى السببين دول أو جمعهما معا
> 
> ...



ممكن يكون دول اسباب مهمة وقوية لفشل العلاقة الزوجية 

 لكن فى اسباب غير دول 
علفكرة  لو قولنا المال والجنس اسباب لعدم الوفاق  كده خلينا العلاقة بين الزوج والزوجة خد وهات !!
وده مش صح  ممكن بسبب المشاكل وعدم الوفاق النفسى يجى بعدها السببين اللى ذكرتيهم دول
يعنى ما هو كمان مش معقول تكون مراتى منكده عليا وزعيق وخلافات ليل نهار واسيبلها فلوس مثلا تنزل للكوافير !!
ونفس الحكاية طول مافى عدم وفاق ونفسيتهم مشدودة مش هتكون فى علاقة زوجية صحيحة
يعنى السببين اللى ذكرتيهم بعتقد نتايج


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كمان فية نقطة لازم ننتبة لها
> ان الفتاة عندما تتزوج تظن الزوج بيجبلها كل حاجة
> يعني عايزة تروح كل يوم مكان جديد
> وتشتري كل يوم اللي عينها تقع علية
> ...



مش عارفة ليه الكلام عن الزوجة بالشكل ده بيقلل من قيمتها وبيحسسنى انها انسانة فارغة مليانه هوا 
هوا ايه اللى عاوزة تروح مكان جديد وتشترى اللى عينها تقع عليه؟؟!؟!
ده لو حصل كده تبقا كارثة  يعنى لو امهات المستقبل كانت دى نظرتهم للزواج  والزوج تبقا فعلا كارثة 
احنا مننكرش انه فى بعض السيدات تميل نسبيا للماديات وقولنا انها بتعوض نقص ما
خدوا بالكم فى سيدات بتشعر بعدم الامان من ناحية الزوج ونفسها تكون مأمنة مستقبلها  لانها بتشعر فى لحظة ما الاحوال هتتبدل وهى حقها تأمن نفسها 
دى بتكون وجهة نظرها ..

وفى سيدات عمليات جدا وماديا ايضا جدا مبتعترفش بالحب  اللى هو الكلمة الحلوة والحنان والتصرف الرحوم  ... هى عاوزة الحب اللى هو هدايا ومجوهرات وهكذا
وده بيرجع لتكوين شخصيتها وعادة السيدات دول بيكونوا عمليين جدا واشتغلت  وشقيت واتعرفت على الحياة بشكل عملى وانطبعت عندها لكل شىء ثمن بتحبنى يبقا لازم تثبتلى فعلى وليس كلام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]بصى يا سول أنتى ولآيف ...وسيبك من تهريجى أنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما فيه ست طماعة فيه رجالة أطمع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه راجل بيحب يتفشخر فالست بتاعته تتفشخر على حس فشخرته دى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عمرى ما شفت أو سمعت " أمى " بتطلب طلبات شخصية ليها من أبويا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل محور حياتها كان بيدور حوالين البيت وأحنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزيك أنتى ولآيف كدة وزى حوبو وأم الولة... البيت والأولاد هما كل حياتكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأنا معرفش الكاتب عمم كلامه على المرأة على أى أساس ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كان لون من ألوان الكتابات الساخرة من الرجل مش من المرأة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]حالتى أنا أستثناء فحت زى ما قال صديقى الجميل عبد يسوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نظراً لمرض أم العيال مرض نفسى تفاقم معها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وصديق والدها طبيب نفسى مشهور هو اللى قال : لابد من العلاج ..لكنها رفضت العلاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة كل ما أحكى الناس بتضحك ومش مصدقة حتى أبوها نفسه مكانش مصدقنى فى الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى حتى كدة مع أولادها مش أنا بس ...هى مسكينة فعلاً 
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن تحول الأمر الى أهانات لآ تُطاق أمام الجميع ...أستحالت العِشرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبت الجمل بما حمل وخرجت بشنطة هدومى فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة الزررربووونة بتطلع لما أقرا عن الراجل الشرقى الذكورى:smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش عارف بيعمل أية وبيهين الست ووووو ....:t7:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

​*​[FONT=&quot]​


[FONT=&quot]لكن 


أنقر للتوسيع...




تحول الأمر الى أهانات لآ تُطاق أمام 
الجميع ...أستحالت العِشرة

سيبت الجمل بما حمل وخرجت 
بشنطة هدومى فقط ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 اهو الحركه دى متقدرش تعملها الست--
 لانها متقدرش تسيب ولادها--
فتطر بئا يا تمشى بالولاد--
 يا تقعد تستحمل علشان الولاد ...
 و الله يكون فى عونها و عون الولاد !​**​[/FONT]​*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> اهو الحركه دى متقدرش تعملها الست--
> لانها متقدرش تسيب ولادها--
> ...


*مش فاهم يا حوبو ..!!!
يعنى أنا جدع والا طلعت غلطان برضه ؟؟
:smile02
*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ​*​[FONT=&quot]​
> 
> اهو الحركه دى متقدرش تعملها الست--
> لانها متقدرش تسيب ولادها--
> ...



اه صدقينى يا حبوا الست ياعينى تقبل اى شىء فى سبيل راحة ولادها
وتعملها الف حساب 
لكن احيانا الانسحاب بيحفظ كرامة العلاقة نفسها هو لو انتظر اكتر من كده كان ممكن تحصل جريمة بينهم ربنا ما يقدر و الحياة هتكون مستحيلة فبعتقد ده اسلم شىء ممكن يتعمل 
ساعات كده تلاقى اثنين  بينهم الحياة خلاص وقفت ومش عاوزة تمشى ولا بالضرب ولا بالمحايلة حتى ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش فاهم يا حوبو ..!!!*​*يعنى أنا جدع والا طلعت غلطان برضه ؟؟*
> *:smile02*​


مش عارفا  هههههه
 بس الى اعرفه انك انقظت اولادك من انهم يعيشوا فى جو الخناقات و يتعبوا نفسيا لما يلاقوا  باباهم بيتهان قدامهم-خصوصا لما يكونوا هما بيعشقوا باباهم- ده كله بيئثر بالسالب عليهم --
 اعتقد إنك انقظت الحتى دى--
 و على حسب بئا هى عامله معاهم ايه-- ممكن يشوفوك اتخليت عنهم و سبتهم  لوحدهم فى وش المدفع :vava:
هههههه بس فى دى مامتهم يعنى اعتقد قلبها مش هيقدر يقسى عليهم  اوى --

مش عارفا بئا يا عوبد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اه صدقينى يا حبوا الست ياعينى تقبل اى شىء فى سبيل راحة ولادها
> وتعملها الف حساب
> لكن احيانا الانسحاب بيحفظ كرامة العلاقة نفسها هو لو انتظر اكتر من كده كان ممكن تحصل جريمة بينهم ربنا ما يقدر و الحياة هتكون مستحيلة فبعتقد ده اسلم شىء ممكن يتعمل
> ساعات كده تلاقى اثنين  بينهم الحياة خلاص وقفت ومش عاوزة تمشى ولا بالضرب ولا بالمحايلة حتى ههههه


طيب لو عكسنا الموضوع-- هى تعمل ايه ؟؟
تنسحب علشان تحفظ كرامه العلاقه؟
 و لا تفضل تضحى  و تدوس على نفسها للاخر علشان ولادها!!
الموضوع اسهل بالنسبه للراجل-- لو قفلت بيسيب الجمل بما حمل--
 و يصرف على البيت  و يتابع من بعيد لبعيت منعا للاشتباك هههههه
 لكن الست بتبقى مرطبته بولادها-- مش هتجر العيال عند اهلها-- و لا تبهدل و تشحطط فيهم و فى نفس الوقت مش هتقدر تتخلى عنهم و تسيبهم  لوحدهم و تبعد هنهم -- و لا هتتهمل تبات ليله و هما مش معاها !!


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب لو عكسنا الموضوع-- هى تعمل ايه ؟؟
> تنسحب علشان تحفظ كرامه العلاقه؟
> و لا تفضل تضحى  و تدوس على نفسها للاخر علشان ولادها!!
> الموضوع اسهل بالنسبه للراجل-- لو قفلت بيسيب الجمل بما حمل--
> ...



لا لو عكسنا الحكاية فى كتير سيدات بتتحمل على نفسها الاهانة وكل شىء فى سبيل تعيش بجانب ولادها انا معاكى ..

لكن هنا الحالة مختلفة بظن ان المشكلة مرضية زى ما فهمت  ومش صح الولاد يتربوا فى بيت كله خناق وزعيق واهانات من الجانبين
انا عندى يكون فى انفصال بين الاب والام  ويكون فى احترام للاثنين متتهزش صورتهم امام ولادهم افضل كتير من انه يتقفل عليهم باب واحد وجوة البيت حريقة   الاربعة وعشرين ساعة  
كم من البيوت بالحال ده ونتج منها اولاد متعقدين نفسيا ومدمنين  .....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ​*​[FONT=&quot]​
> 
> اهو الحركه دى متقدرش تعملها الست--
> لانها متقدرش تسيب ولادها--
> ...



*أنا خليت واحدة صحبتى تعملها 

و عملتها و سمعت الكلام 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب لو عكسنا الموضوع-- هى تعمل ايه ؟؟
> تنسحب علشان تحفظ كرامه العلاقه؟
> و لا تفضل تضحى  و تدوس على نفسها للاخر علشان ولادها!!
> الموضوع اسهل بالنسبه للراجل-- لو قفلت بيسيب الجمل بما حمل--
> ...


*
مين قال تجر العيال عند أهلها ؟؟

ديه تبقى عبيطة عبط​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

,.

آلمشكلة إن آلمقآل إصطآد فئتين من آلستآت وآلرجآلة وأتكلم عنهم بتعميم
يعنى آلستآت مش كلهآ نظرتهم سطحية للحيآة ولآ كل آلرجآلة أصحآب قضية ولهم إهتمآم بآلحرية وآلفن وآلجمآل وآلمعآنى دى

حتى إللى بيفكر فى سطحية آلمرأة لو وجدت إنهآ وليدة مجتمع حجمهآ وحجم فكرهآ
فبديهياً لآزم يفهم إن مجتمع بآلفكر دآ بآلأصل غير قآدر على إنتآج رجآل " معظمهم " حتى مش كلهم أصحآب فكر وقضية ,

فيه إختلآفآت طبعاً بين تركيب آلرجل وآلمرأهـ لكن مش دى إللى تخلى وآحد منهم شرير وآلتآنى طيب أو وآحد سطحى وآلتآنى عميق
لكنه إختلآف أسلوب وطريقة تصرف بس يفضل أسآس تفكيرهم يرجع لشخصيتهم مش جنسهم .

أمآ عن آلظروف وآلأزمآت إللى بتقآبل كل علآقة فدآ طبيعى تمر بيه آلعلآقآت مآ دآم آلطرفين بيشتغلوآ على جوآزهم وعآيزينه ينجح ,

عآرفة عدم آلوفآق يظهر أمتى  ..؟ لمآ طرف أو آلطرفين يقرروآ يقفوآ مكآنهم وآلمشآكل تتحل من نفسهآ أو آلآخر يخضعلهم  ..!
آلجوآز عآمل زى آلطفل آلصغير عآيز إهتمآم ورعآية وجهد من آلطرفين علشآن يكبر معآهم , مآلآقآش آحتيآجآته .. هيموت






.،


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> طيب بالنسبة لموضوع الزنى فى تطليق ..
> موضوع الضعف الجنسى أو المرض النفسى لو قبل الزواج وكان فى غش ولم يصارح صاحب
> المشكلة الطرف الأخر فى بطلان زواج ..
> وبالنسبة للبخل أو البذخ نسبى من شخص لأخر ..
> ...



*بتتكلم عن الطلاق كأنك رايح تجيب كيس شيبسى :thnk0001:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ممكن يكون دول اسباب مهمة وقوية لفشل العلاقة الزوجية
> 
> لكن فى اسباب غير دول
> علفكرة  لو قولنا المال والجنس اسباب لعدم الوفاق  كده خلينا العلاقة بين الزوج والزوجة خد وهات !!
> ...



*الاسباب الل غير دول بتنتج من دول 

بيعالجوا النتيجة من غير ما يعالجوا المرض

إسمعى كلامى :smile01​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا خليت واحدة صحبتى تعملها *​
> 
> *و عملتها و سمعت الكلام *​


 خربتى بيت صحبتك--- يادى النصيبه  هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين قال تجر العيال عند أهلها ؟؟*​
> 
> *ديه تبقى عبيطة عبط *​



امال تعمل ايه؟؟ تفتح البيت و تطرده من بيته  فى الشارع هو و لا ايه---  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> امال تعمل ايه؟؟ تفتح البيت و تطرده من بيته  فى الشارع هو و لا ايه---  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*على حسب بأة 

لو الشقة بإسمهااااااااااااااااا : تكرشه مع ألف سلامة و كفايه إنها شايلة هم العيال لوحدها

لو الشقة بإسمه : تسيب له العيال و تمشى هى _ ترجع على بيت أبوها و تتفسح مع أبوها عل النيل أو البحر كل يوم و تاكل فشار و درة و تازأز لب:ura1:

​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *على حسب بأة *​
> 
> *لو الشقة بإسمهااااااااااااااااا : تكرشه مع ألف سلامة و كفايه إنها شايلة هم العيال لوحدها*​
> *لو الشقة بإسمه : تسيب له العيال و تمشى هى _ ترجع على بيت أبوها و تتفسح مع أبوها عل النيل أو البحر كل يوم و تاكل فشار و درة و تازأز لب:ura1:*​


تاكل فشار و دره و تازاز لب!!
و الامومه بتاعتها ترميها فين--
 او تشيلها ازاى من جواها--
لا طبعا اعتقد صعب جدا على الام انها تسيب اولادها--
تسيبهم يتعكوا لوحدهم-- و هى عارفا كويس انهم منغيرها هيضيعوا--
 دى متبقاش ام بئا يا ايرو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

هو فيه رجاله بتبكتب الشقه باسم مراتاتهم اصلا؟؟
احدش شوفته بيعمل كدا غير بابا 
 اى حد تانى بشوفهم بيكتبوا بالنص--
 و 90 % الشقه باسم الراجل --- حتى لو الست بتبقى شايله البيت كله علشان جوزها يكمل قسط الشقه--
 يعنى شارى الشقه على قفاها---- بس باسمه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع ده بيسبب لى ارتيكاريا:36_11_5:
مش عازا اتكلم فيه تانى--
 هقراء بس 
 هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه سلامتك يا حبوا
علفكرة انا متفقة مع حبوا يا ايرو الام اللى فى لحظة تسيب عيالها وتمشى وحتى متعرفش مصيرهم ايه بعد ما تسيبهم دى متبقاش ام وبتحب نفسها على حساب ولادها وحملت المسئولية كلها للولاد وهما ملهومش اى ذنب


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 سبتمبر 2014)

نصيحة ..
محدش يسمع كلام الباشمهندسة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تاكل فشار و دره و تازاز لب!!
> و الامومه بتاعتها ترميها فين--
> او تشيلها ازاى من جواها--
> لا طبعا اعتقد صعب جدا على الام انها تسيب اولادها--
> ...



*إستنى بس يا حبو 

هى يعنى هتسيب الولاد عند البواب ؟؟ و لا هتسيبهم مع أبوهم ؟؟؟

مش هيضيعوا مع أبوهم : هيضطر يتصرف إسمعى الكلام


شقة الزوجية ديه بعد الخلفة إسمها شقة الولاد 

الل عايز يطفش من الأبوين يطفش و يسيب العيال مكانهم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو فيه رجاله بتبكتب الشقه باسم مراتاتهم اصلا؟؟
> احدش شوفته بيعمل كدا غير بابا
> اى حد تانى بشوفهم بيكتبوا بالنص--
> و 90 % الشقه باسم الراجل --- حتى لو الست بتبقى شايله البيت كله علشان جوزها يكمل قسط الشقه--
> يعنى شارى الشقه على قفاها---- بس باسمه



*يبقوا مش رجالة 

و دورنا بقى نعلمهم الرجولة :smile01*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع ده بيسبب لى ارتيكاريا:36_11_5:
> مش عازا اتكلم فيه تانى--
> هقراء بس
> هههههههه



:gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه سلامتك يا حبوا
> علفكرة انا متفقة مع حبوا يا ايرو الام اللى فى لحظة تسيب عيالها وتمشى وحتى متعرفش مصيرهم ايه بعد ما تسيبهم دى متبقاش ام وبتحب نفسها على حساب ولادها وحملت المسئولية كلها للولاد وهما ملهومش اى ذنب



*يا حبيبتى هيعرف بقيمتها مش هيقدر بعد كدة يستغنى عنها 


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> نصيحة ..
> محدش يسمع كلام الباشمهندسة



:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

:bud::bud::bud::bud:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> :bud::bud::bud::bud:




هههههههههههههههه
بلاش داعش ده مجرد رأى


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*فى الحقيقه مناقشه جميله 
بس كل اسره له وضع مختلف عن التانيه *
*انا من وجهة نظرى عدم الوفاق بين الزوجين 
الفتور فى علاقتهم ببعض  مفيش رومانسيه 
لأن الكل مش فاضى هو فى شغله اليوم كله
 وهى يا مع الولاد والبيت وكمان شغلها 
صدقونى كلمه حلوه بتفرق كتير 
لو مثلا الزوج اتأخر ممكن
 الزوجه تفتح معاه تحقيق
 طبعا هتقلب نكد وخناق
انا المفروض اطمن عليه 
ايه اخرك يا حبيبى خضتنى عليك
بس الحمدلله انك بخير وممكن  
كمان اقلعه الجزمه بتاعته عادى 
دى محبه حقيقيه لانه هو انا وانا هو 
والزوج كمان ممكن لما يلاقيها 
تعبانه يقولها ريحى انت شويه 
وانا هشوف طلبات الولاد
 ولما تعمل اكله حلوه
 تسلم ايديكى يا حبيبتى 
الكلمه الحلوه  صدقونى 
بتفرق كتير ومش هتكلفك كتير 
وجربوها وهتدعولى 
وربنا يبعد عن كل البيوت عدو الخير 
موضوع حلو كتير سول 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *فى الحقيقه مناقشه جميله
> بس كل اسره له وضع مختلف عن التانيه *
> *انا من وجهة نظرى عدم الوفاق بين الزوجين
> الفتور فى علاقتهم ببعض  مفيش رومانسيه
> ...



إنتى بتتكلمى عن ولاد الأصول 

لكن تعمل لقليل الأصل قيمة : يديك بالجـ***مة القديمة 

فيه ناس لازم كل يوم تترن علقة :w00t:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> بلاش داعش ده مجرد رأى



[YOUTUBE]7mpGxMZJAsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------

